# Intro my self



## bigc33 (Dec 24, 2011)

*STATS: 6'1 Before 175 11%  BF NOW: 188-192 13-16%BF*
_*Training*: So here for the last 7 or 8 weeks ive been lifting with one of my teachers and a good friend of mine. Both have alot of size on me. But I put up the same weight as them on most lifts. During this time i have become alot stronger_
*Before season stats: Bench 205 Squat 315 Deadlift 315 *
*NOW: Bench 250Squat 385 Deadlift 400*

_Body type: definately mesmomorph (dk if i spelled that right but u know what i mean) I can put on muscle pretty easy but i can also  become a fatass pretty quick to lol..._

_Just about me: Im about to enlist in the corps when i turn 18 ( FEB 3) Ive been goin to PT with a buddy thats already enlisted and I love every second of it. I like to be outside hunting fishing sports all that fun shit _​


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bigc33* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bigc33 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 24, 2011)

welcome bro u sound just like me thats where i started at


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

